# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Diverse klachten sinds een week

## Paraatje

Hoi Allemaal,

Sinds een week heb ik opeens allerlei lichamelijke klachten. Samenvattend:

Verkramping in de kaken
Rusteloosheid (met name in de avond)
Verkrampt gevoel in de nek (komt op en gaat weer weg)
Verkrampt/drukkend gevoel bij de slaap
Soms een drukkend gevoel op de schedel (geen hoofdpijn)
Soms diverse kleine pijntjes bij de ribben armen en/of benen die ook weer verdwijnen
In ene wakker schieten net op het moment dat je in slaap gaat vallen.
Heel af en toe last van duizeligheid, niet veel
Regelmatig diep willen ademhalen
Soms last van concetratie verlies, met name op het werk. Al ervaar ik mijn werk niet als stress en ik werk ook niet over.

Ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat er een maand geleden gordelroos was geconstateerd bij mij. Kunnen deze klachten hier het gevolg van zijn?
De gordelroos zelf qua pukkels etc is al weer verdwenen!
Daarnaast ben ik de laatste twee jaar een stevige (bier) drinker geweest in het weekend (niet doordeweeks). Sinds twee weekenden drink ik niet meer. Kan het ook hier door komen? 

gr,
paraatje

----------


## Adike

Als je deze klachten nog steeds hebt dan zou ik je graag in mijn natuurgeneeskundigepraktijk willen hebben.

----------

